# Miniteich, Kalk-Sandstein und andere Fragen...



## sippelc (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo, liebe Forummitglieder!

Erstmal ein dickes Lob-hätte mal lieber vorher ein wenig lesen sollen, nun muß ich sehen, dass ich meine Anfängerfehler ausbügeln kann. Bevor ich alles wieder auseinanderreiße, wollte ich nochmal fragen, ob ich alles richtig verstanden ahbe, weil manches ein wenig kontrovers diskutiert wird.
Erstmal ein paar Infos zu meinem Teich:
2 alte Barriquefässer (gebraucht), Durchmesser 70 cm, Höhe 68 bzw. 46 cm, mit Kupferrohren verbunden, so dass ein kleiner Bachlauf von Fass zu Fass entsteht. Das Wasser fließt durch eine grobe Kieselschicht in einen Plastikkübel, der in mein Beet eingelassen ist. Hier steht die Pumpe und pumpt alles in das große Fass zurück. Im großen Fass: 1 Kalla, 1 Teichmummel, eine Sauerstoffpflanze (die aus den Aquarien) und zwei Gräser (weiß leidere gerade peinlicherweise die namen nicht), im kleinen Fass: 1 Seerose, eine Kalla, eine Sauerstoffpflanze, eine __ Iris und ein Gras- hoffe, die Photos helfen weiter...

Habe die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe gepflanzt und auf KalkSandsteine gestellt, um die Pflanztiefe hinzubekommen.

Fehler/FRagen:

1. Fehler: Kalk-Sandstein?
2. Fehler: Teicherde für alle Pflanzen genommen
3. Fehler: keine Sandschicht am Boden
4. Fehler: Fässer stehen direkt auf einem Stück Rasen und haben so Kontakt zum Faulen
5. Fehler: kein Rückschlagventil an der Pumpe-Wasser läuft zurück- hier irgendwelche Vorschläge?
6. Fehler: Fass ungenügend gereinigt bzgl. Weinstein. Nützt es was, das Fass zu leeren und den Weinstein abzuschleifen? Oder keine Mühe machen und wöchentlicher Wasserwechsel ausreichend?

Nehme an, ich muß die Teicherde durch Sand ersetzen, die Fässer auf vieleicht kesseldruckimprägnierte Balken setzen und das Wasser wöchentlich austauschen.
Ist die Bepflanzung ok? Weniger? Mehr? Falls Ihr meine mangelnden botanischen Kenntnisse nicht ausbügeln könnt, melde ich mich nochmal am Montag mit den Namen der Pflanzen.

Hier die Photos:


 



1000 Dank im Vorraus!!!!

Christian


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Miniteich, Kalk-Sandstein und andere Fragen...*

Hallo Christian,

herzlichen Glückwunsch - ein wirklich hübscher Mini.

Das mit den Anfängerfehlern ist soweit richtig. Aber...

Wenn Dich Algen nicht stören, kannst Du die Teicherde auch drin lassen.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja Dein Wasser mal testen? Bezüglich der Kalksteine mein ich. Die meisten Teichpflanzen haben es gerne nicht zu kalkig.

Das einzige, was mir Sorgen bereiten würde, ist das Kupferrohr, weil ich nicht weiß, inwiefern Kupfer, das für manche (auch kleine) Teichbewohner giftig ist, abgegeben wird.

Also ich würd das Ganze erstmal beobachten, bevor ich alles wieder auseinandernehme...

PS: Und Du darfst zum Fotografieren ruhig näher dran gehen, dann sieht man die Pflanzen auch besser...


----------



## sippelc (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Miniteich, Kalk-Sandstein und andere Fragen...*

Danke!!!
Was meinst Du mit Wasser testen?
Lakmuspapier und pH-Wert?
Was ist mit dem Rückschlagventil und muß ich die Fässer auf die Balken stellen?
Was ist mit dem Weinstein-einfach Wasser tauschen?
Ach ja-mit dem Kupfer-möchte nur Pflanzen im Teich-hoffe, die werden das verpacken....
Lieben Gruß,

Chris

PS.Habe Dir die Photos mal größer hochgeladen!
OK-scheint er niocht in der Größe zu nehmen-gebe die Pflanzennamen sonst nochmal am Montag durch!


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Miniteich, Kalk-Sandstein und andere Fragen...*

Hi Chris,

Lakmuspapier kann man natürlich auch nehmen. Einfacher sind die im Handel oder bei e--y erhältlichen Teststreifen. Die geben Dir gleich die wichtigsten Werte durch.

Mal ein paar grobe Richtwerte:



> Naturteich: Ein Teich mit vielen Pflanzen und keine Fischen. __ Frösche und __ Molche mögen wohl vorhanden sein, aber keine Fische.
> 
> pH-wert : 6,5 – 9,0 (5,5 – 8,0)
> GH : 6 – 16 °dh
> ...



_Quelle: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500_

Die Fässer müssen auf jeden Fall aufgebockt werden, damit sie nicht gammeln können. Wie? Da gibt es sicher zahlreiche Möglichkeiten. Je größer die Auflagefläche, desto sicherer der Stand - aber auf Durchlüftung achten. Also besser etwas höher als nur 1 - 2 cm. Holzbalken können genauso weggammeln!

Rückschlagventil??? Das heißt also, Du hast die Pumpe nur sporadisch laufen? Wenn das Wasser zurückläuft, ist das wohl die einzige Möglichkeit. 

Kupfer und Pflanzen - ist auch so eine Sache. Gegen manche Pflanzen wird Kupfer ja grad eingesetzt. Aber ich denke mal, bei den beiden kleinen Stücken, kann man das wohl vernachlässigen. Sollten die Pflanzen dauerhaft kümmern, weißt Du, wo Du suchen musst.


----------

